# Fraternal greetings from South Carolina



## Brindle (May 16, 2013)

Greetings brothers,

Just joined the forums and wanted to take a minute and say Hello! I'm currently serving as my lodges Tyler having been raised November 2011 and i am looking forward to talking more with brothers from around the world.

Bro. Eddy Cox, Tyler
Old Fort Lodge #420
Summerville, SC


----------



## KSigMason (May 16, 2013)

Greetings and welcome. I am also my Lodge's Tyler this year.


----------



## kt035 (Jun 11, 2013)

I will be traveling to S.C.In july.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kt035 (Jun 12, 2013)

Would love visit a lodge or tour the Grand Lodge while there in July


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome Brother from South Texas.


----------



## jimbo (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi Brother,  I just joined the  forum as well.  I hail from Arcadia #285 in Spartanburg, SC.  Nice to meet another SC brother.  

Bro. Jimmy Eubanks


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Nat Geo 357 (Jun 30, 2013)

North Carolina has Mutual Recognition and it appears they are moving along pretty well, Can anyone tell me why do they believe South Carolina has not adopted Mutual Recognition.? Behold How good and pleasant it is for brethren to dwell together in unity.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 1, 2013)

Nat Geo 357 said:


> North Carolina has Mutual Recognition and it appears they are moving along pretty well, Can anyone tell me why do they believe South Carolina has not adopted Mutual Recognition.? Behold How good and pleasant it is for brethren to dwell together in unity.



Time and patience will accomplish all things.  We are mortal and there is always a previous generation dying of old age and disappearing.

Something I find more puzzling is Arkansas.  It is reported that Arkansas offered recognition but Arkansas PHA turned them down.  I wonder what the deal on that was.


----------



## Nat Geo 357 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes I am puzzled on the Arkansas decision also. But I also know and do have an understanding that if the offer was one of now you are legit. I would  have turned it down also. Mutual recognition should be one of respect not one of acceptance.  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 2, 2013)

Nat Geo 357 said:


> Yes I am puzzled on the Arkansas decision also. But I also know and do have an understanding that if the offer was one of now you are legit. I would  have turned it down also. Mutual recognition should be one of respect not one of acceptance.



I would like the "fly on the wall" report for what actually happened but it's not a high priority item for me.  Arkansas is a mess.  All I really need to know is that pretty much only applies to individual brothers from Arkansas as hilarious stories for them to tell about the antics of their own grand line while having ales after a meeting they visited.  Having recently been from the Chicago metro area I'll trade him jokes about crooked politicians under whose jurisdiction I no longer live.  Beer stories only.


----------



## Bill B. (Jul 20, 2013)

Greetings brother I just joined on this app. I too am a member in South Carolina at st. David's lodge in darlington, it's good to see I'm not the only South Carolinian on this app. 


Bill Britton 
Entered apprentice 
St. David's lodge #72 A.F.M.


----------



## tantbrandon (Jul 27, 2013)

Greetings from the South Carolina lugoff #411 lodge. Would live to visit another sc lodge once I'm raised. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## hollywoodbwc (Aug 5, 2013)

Greetings brothers I just joined and am a member of Lockhart #244 in Lockhart, SC. Always love to have visitors from other lodges.

Sent from my SM-T210R using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## hollywoodbwc (Aug 10, 2013)

Just a note to all the brothers, I am being raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason on Aug 23rd at the outdoor degree being hosted by New Prosperity lodge in Inman, SC. Would love to have any brother Master Masons come and be a part of it.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## mchastain96 (Apr 22, 2014)

Greetings, Brothers... Reidville 102 in Reidville, SC (Spartanburg), here. It's great to see other South Carolinians here.

Mickey Chastain
Senior Warden
Reidville 102


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## hollywoodbwc (Apr 22, 2014)

Brother Mickey,

    My name is Will and I'm from Lockhart 244.  I've been to Reidville 102 on a couple different occasions. You may  remember me as the young guy with the long haired hippie looking guy.  Either way, I will make sure to look for you next time I am up there. 

Will Carter
Senior Deacon
Lockhart 244


----------



## mchastain96 (Apr 22, 2014)

Do that, Brother. I am sitting Sr Deacon this year.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## hollywoodbwc (May 21, 2014)

mchastain96 said:


> Do that, Brother. I am sitting Sr Deacon this year.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Brother Mickey,

I was at the EA degree with you in Duncan Tuesday night. I tried to get over to talk to you but when I finally did I couldn't find you then my ride was leaving so I had to run. I'll definitely catch up with you sometime.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome from Louisville Ky. I have in laws in Columbia.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome brother!


----------



## hollywoodbwc (Aug 26, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Welcome from Louisville Ky. I have in laws in Columbia.


Welcome Brother! If you're ever this way, Lockhart is about 2 hours from Columbia, come visit if you can!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2014)

hollywoodbwc said:


> Welcome Brother! If you're ever this way, Lockhart is about 2 hours from Columbia, come visit if you can!


Thanks for the invitation brother. If I am ever in the area I'll take you up on it. Take care.


----------



## mchastain96 (Oct 8, 2014)

Greetings from Reidville 102.


----------



## Acknowled/G\ement (Feb 10, 2015)

When will the Freemasons of SOUTH end the segregation & racism and accept all forms of regular brotherhood?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## Terrance Moorer (May 31, 2015)

Bill B. said:


> Greetings brother I just joined on this app. I too am a member in South Carolina at st. David's lodge in darlington, it's good to see I'm not the only South Carolinian on this app.
> 
> 
> Bill Britton
> ...


Greetings


----------



## Terrance Moorer (May 31, 2015)

Greetings from Walker Lodge # 56 out of Sumter,SC. EA here


----------



## hollywoodbwc (May 31, 2015)

kt035 said:


> Would love visit a lodge or tour the Grand Lodge while there in July



Brother, our Grand Lodge is located in Lexington, SC. I am a member of Lockhart 244 in Lockhart, SC. Let me extend an ipen invitation to you to visit our lodge.


----------



## hollywoodbwc (May 31, 2015)

Terrance Moorer said:


> Greetings from Walker Lodge # 56 out of Sumter,SC. EA here


Greetings Brother from Lockhart 244 out of Lockhart, SC. Current Junior Warden.


----------



## hollywoodbwc (May 31, 2015)

Acknowled/G\ement said:


> When will the Freemasons of SOUTH end the segregation & racism and accept all forms of regular brotherhood?


Brother, it comes from both sides. The Grand Lodge of SC has offered an invitation to the Prince Hall masons but they prefer to stay seperate from us.


----------

